# Does taking dhea make fobroids bigger?



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this site and just finding my way around the site. This is my first message. I have 2 or 3 fobroids under the lining of my womb. I am worried that I have low fertility and I may only release 2 or 3 eggs or none during stimmulation.  I would like to take dhea for about 3 months before stimmulation. Does anyone know if dhea would make my fobroids bigger? If it made my fobroids bigger then the embryo may not implant. I am worried that if I do not take dhea that I will not have a good enough response to stimmulation so I have a big dilemma. I am seriously considering taking dhea for about 3 months then have stimmulation and freezing any embryo that is good enough to freeze as my womb is not suitable to have a fresh transfer. My other option is to have two operations to remove the fobroids but I will not be able to have ivf until,  maybe August and by then my fertility maybe be extremely low. Neither option is good so I have a big dilemma. Between September 2011 and May 2012 my amh dropped from 22 to 4 in 8 months. It frightened me that it dropped so quickly. The next time I had an amh was last week, I got the result today which is 10.9 which my gp said was good and I was delighted with the result as I was bracing myself for a reading like 0.05. I am confused as I did not think that amh can drop dramatically in a short space of time and can increase fairly substantially also. I would love to hear from any lady on this site that has forbids in her womb and has taken dhea and has it made the fobroids bigger?  Regards  Theatrefan


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi there 


I have fibroids and have taken DHEA and as far as I'm aware they have never grown due to taking it. However, fibroids are both estrogen and progesterone sensitive and can very often grow during stimulation and pregnancy. 


I think it would be wise for you to make doubly sure with your clinic that the fibroids you have will not cause you any problems in pregnancy. They will obviously monitor them during a pregnancy but if you have been told they may hinder implantation then maybe the best thing would be to have them dealt with before embarking on treatment. 


Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Kitty 71

Thanks very much for your reply and advice.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------

